# Starting a Dojang



## Bret Hinds (Feb 21, 2007)

This is to all school mangement, and others, is your school set up as a L.L.C. or are you a Sole P. or other. And if so why did you set it up as such. I would like to set up as a club and put all profits back in the school. But I do not think the I.R.S. will let you do that. Any C.P.A.'s have any advice?


----------



## Kacey (Feb 21, 2007)

*NOTE:

Thread moved to School Management to generate more responses.

-Karen Cohn
-MT Senior Moderator
*


----------

